# Diarrhea a sign of labor?



## Katy Bug

Sorry if this is gross but we all go through it. Last night I felt sick and have felt like I had to go to the bathroom all day but couldn't. Last time I used the bathroom was a couple of days ago so I'm not really constipated. I don't think I've been constipated my whole pregnancy. Anyway, I started feeling sick around 10 pm last night, like just nauseous. When my husband got home from work around 12:30 pm I told him I felt sick and had to go to the bathroom. But I knew I didn't have to throw up. I had to release my bowels because my abdomen was cramping. So I was in there for about 25 minutes, pain in between "going". It was diarrhea and I hadn't expected it to be that. At one point I thought I was done but when I stood up I sat back down to pee and I wasn't..I peed about 4 times while in there and my need to pee never really went away. I continued to pee at least 5-6 times throughout the night and the left side of my abdomen, way down where my ovaries should be, hurt at one point when I was laying on my side. But it went away after I popped my back. It could have just been a muscle being pulled on.

I'm scared that this is a sign of labor but how can I be sure? It isn't food poisoning or a bug because I feel fine now. I do have a very nervous stomach and have been stressed and worried and depressed for the past month so it could be that. I'm just wondering if this is normal or if I should tell my doctor about it, seeing as he needs to stay in there for about 3 more weeks. Advice or experiences? I'm 34 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## 3outnumbered

Diarrhea is a sign of absolutly everything in pregnancy!!

its a sign your period is coming its a sign your pregnant, its a sign of eating something funny its the sign of stress..................

if you are worried call the midwifes office though. xx:hugs:


----------



## vixxen

Im constantly having this issue at the moment and am thinking its maybe a sign of me becoming more sensitive to certain foods again:dohh:


----------



## Sonnenshein_

I've been the same on and off from about 30 weeks, and here I am, still pregnant! I do think it is a sign of labour, but I think a lot of other things can cause it so you can't really take it as a sure sign.


----------



## havingmyfirst

Women do have a "clear out" before labour.. so it can be an early sign.


----------



## camerashy

I always get a clear out during labour , prob between 1-2 hrs of giving birth ( my labours are quite quick thank god) 
Ur only 34 weeks so I'd say it's not a sign of labour Hun .....
X


----------



## mummyb1

I had the dreaded diarrhea last weekend and it was awful I experienced a very simular thing to you actually, I think sometimes our body just has a little clear out every now and then but as others have said if your worried just give your midwife a call hun x


----------



## Ltoth

Ive noticed since i turned 30 weeks i use the bathroom more frequently (#2) which hasnt been the case since i got pregnant.. i was lucky to go once every 5 days. I also noticed the baby has dropped already so i think maybe she is just putting more pressure on my bowels.


----------

